# look 595 headset and crown race.



## ROCA RULE (Apr 11, 2009)

does anybody know where to get one, i have recieved my 595 but the headset is missing the crown race or race crown. it is a 2008 model. another question is can the headfit system be retrofitted to it.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

The HSC5 Forks never took crown races.


----------



## ROCA RULE (Apr 11, 2009)

This is an hsc6 fork.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

HSC6 - lower bearing fits str on top of fork, alloy crown inside headtube, upper bearing sits in head tube, alloy crown on top, then FSA style cap.
The headfit system uses a completely different fork steerer tube.
A complete headset can be ordered from any LBS with an account with the local importer, in the UK this is 
FisherOutdoor,
LOOK Headset Assembly (fits 08 595)
Part No FS263040
SRP £47.99


----------



## ROCA RULE (Apr 11, 2009)

Then I am not missing anything. I thought there was a race that say at the bottom of the steer tube. I will take a picture to see if I am missing anything.


----------

